# 1953 Monark Built Western-Flyer



## Scribble (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Harley Mclemore (Jun 11, 2019)

LOVE THIS WESTERN FLYER!!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice bike, difinitely a different rivet pattern an that badge!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 11, 2019)

I like this bike.....


----------



## Scribble (Jun 11, 2019)

Harley Mclemore said:


> LOVE THIS WESTERN FLYER!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





mrg said:


> Nice bike, difinitely a different rivet pattern an that badge!






WetDogGraphix said:


> I like this bike.....




Thanks Guys !


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 11, 2019)

Wow so that's five companies at least that supplied WF with bikes...

Shelby
Huffman
CWC
Murray
Monark

Anyone know of any others?


----------



## Yooperman (Jun 11, 2019)

Very cool ride. Looks like Built off Western Flyer bicycle on the other site is very similar. That makes two for sure! While mine will never be as nice as yours, I look forward to some fun rides this summer.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 11, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Wow so that's five companies at least that supplied WF with bikes...
> 
> Shelby
> Huffman
> ...





Ya WF liked to paint other company's bikes with there colors , This one is an uncommon bird I've only ever seen 4 of them mine included.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 11, 2019)

Yooperman said:


> Very cool ride. Looks like Built off Western Flyer bicycle on the other site is very similar. That makes two for sure! While mine will never be as nice as yours, I look forward to some fun rides this summer.
> View attachment 1013849View attachment 1013850View attachment 1013851View attachment 1013852




Thats got great potential ! Look forward to seeing you save it. yours makes the forth one I've seen.


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Jun 11, 2019)

i have 6 western flyers

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Wow so that's five companies at least that supplied WF with bikes...
> 
> Shelby
> Huffman
> ...



Colson


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 11, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Colson



Show me a Colson built Western Flyer!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Show me a Colson built Western Flyer!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 11, 2019)

Wow that's new to me!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Bah hah looks like a Colson catalog & nomenclature not WF literature.



Its from a WF catalog. Color scheme also seen on some prewar Shelby WF.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Its from a WF catalog. Color scheme also seen on some prewar Shelby WF.
> View attachment 1013897



As is this...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2019)

And this...


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 11, 2019)

Ah thank you Mike very nice I'd like one of each!

Six manufacturers at least for Western Flyer. Interesting no Schwinn.. Doesn't surprise me. Barry or anyone else ever see a Schwinn built bike with a legit og Western Flyer badge? Seems they may have left the Eastern mfg's alone... Snyder, Iver & Columbia Westfield.

@barneyguey


----------

